# Ming Tsai's new knife



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you seen Ming's new knife. This is going in my collection for sure. [video=youtube;dkp7NzFy8EQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkp7NzFy8EQ[/video]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 10, 2013)

Food doesn't stick at all. I'm gonna throw away my Burke's and Rader's. Don't know why I was wasting my money.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 10, 2013)

wow did you see how hard he was holding that ny strip? Why Ming, Why???? Resist the dark side.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jul 10, 2013)

The potato actually sparkled after being cut by the Aero Knife.


----------



## James (Jul 10, 2013)

Next step in evolution for the rhinochop


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 10, 2013)

I thought that he only used ceramic knives???


----------



## bamin (Jul 10, 2013)

I love how they purposely try to make the regular chef knife appear to cut like crap.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess someone will have to show Ming that any knife can make slices thin enough to read a newspaper. So misleading...


----------



## bamin (Jul 10, 2013)

tk59 said:


> I guess someone will have to show Ming that any knife can make slices thin enough to read a newspaper. So misleading...



Haha and the grape slice on the newspaper is definitely not the one he was shown cutting.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 10, 2013)

"Wanna cut the cheese?" :stinker: Ohhh yeaah.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 10, 2013)

Now THAT'S complete Horse [email protected]#$ !!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 11, 2013)

Somebody shoot me in the ******* face if I ever pull this ****.

Meanwhile, I'ma call Chef Tony... I'll be right back.


----------



## GConcept999 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hahaha, oh no, this YT clip is missing 36 seconds of awesome footage! See it on the Aeroknife website!

Ming slices a pineapple in half and is going to cut the price to $10, and sticks the knife on board. He's even going to throw in a Edge of Glory!! Priceless:thumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 11, 2013)

*** man ***...


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 11, 2013)

Reminds me of this one...even chops a piece of wood with it.

[video=youtube;abLB7aTmnE4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abLB7aTmnE4[/video]


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2013)

was it me or when ming was going for chopping wood, he was not using the edge.


----------



## eaglerock (Jul 11, 2013)

The poor guy is trying to make money with cheese knife.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 11, 2013)

That's kind of sad, I always respected Ming and thought he was a good guy. Does he need money that badly?

Stefan


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 11, 2013)

He is a decent chef. That's the scariest part. He was hacking the wood with the back of the knife and did you see how he cut the potatoe. Just mushing it straight down. It's really sad. People buy this crap.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 11, 2013)

"Slices an onion so fast you don't have time to cry!!"


----------



## hypnos (Jul 11, 2013)

He is laughing all the way to the bank. If I had attained the status of celebrity chef, I would endorse anything and everything for the right $$$. Just say'n.


----------



## Seth (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm going to drill some 2 inch holes in my shig's and see if that helps.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2013)

Simply Ming Bling Bling:cookegg:


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 11, 2013)

hypnos said:


> He is laughing all the way to the bank. If I had attained the status of celebrity chef, I would endorse anything and everything for the right $$$. Just say'n.



Yep. All these folks have to do is chitcan their integrity.


----------



## gic (Jul 11, 2013)

Still as silly as this knife probably is, could one even theoretically make a hollowed out gyuto that would be acceptable to use? Obviously, it would be tricky to get the geometry and structural stability working but is there some scientific reason why this kind of knife *must* be horrid?

Just curious - it's the ex teacher in me I guess....


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 11, 2013)

gic said:


> Still as silly as this knife probably is, could one even theoretically make *a hollowed out gyuto that would be acceptable to use? * Obviously, it would be tricky to get the geometry and structural stability working but is there some scientific reason why this kind of knife *must* be horrid?
> 
> Just curious - it's the ex teacher in me I guess....



No, it would be a total PITA to clean for starters. Just like that daft "yanagi" with holes drilled in it that's in the worst knife ever thread, or that ridiculous "Rhino Chop"


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2013)

How can you lose 2 knives only 10.00 + 7.95 shipping.It looks to be a hollow ground edge on cheap stainless that will dull fast, but no worry shrimp curry cus you also get the EDGE OF GLORY sharpener freeee!:bliss:


----------



## bkdc (Jul 11, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> No, it would be a total PITA to clean for starters. Just like that daft "yanagi" with holes drilled in it that's in the worst knife ever thread, or that ridiculous "Rhino Chop"



Dude. What's so hard about cleaning it? Throw it in the dishwasher! DONE! :knife:


----------



## bkultra (Jul 11, 2013)

gic said:


> Still as silly as this knife probably is, could one even theoretically make a hollowed out gyuto that would be acceptable to use? Obviously, it would be tricky to get the geometry and structural stability working but is there some scientific reason why this kind of knife *must* be horrid?
> 
> Just curious - it's the ex teacher in me I guess....



They already make one, good luck using a pinch grip...


----------



## K-Fed (Jul 11, 2013)

Poor Ming has just joined the ranks of **Gasp** Robert Irvine, whom also endorsed the edge of glory and some other ****** knife that came with it. Money talks I suppose. Gonna poke a little fun, but we might see a custom re-handled Aero knife on that site to not be named with an extra $90 on the price tag ;x


----------



## Chefdog (Jul 11, 2013)

bkultra said:


> They already make one, good luck using a pinch grip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bkultra (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes and it's $800+

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JTWRDS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

bkultra said:


> Yes and it's $800+
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JTWRDS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Check out the recently viewed items on that amazon page, really sums it up... (check out the reviews, the fibonacci reference is genius)


----------



## bkultra (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes there are a few very famous review items on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J36XR2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00032G1S0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Edit: working with computers for a living gives me to much free time to find sh&$ like this


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

This is a new experience for me, feel free to inundate my PM with links, I love this type of interwebs shenanigans...


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 11, 2013)

bkultra said:


> Yes there are a few very famous review items on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J36XR2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



If that's where we're going....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK

NOTE: graphic imagery....hilarious and graphic.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Check out the recently viewed items on that amazon page, really sums it up... (check out the reviews, the fibonacci reference is genius)



The other viewed items is far better than any hilarious review one could make up.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> If that's where we're going....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK
> 
> NOTE: graphic imagery....hilarious and graphic.


I was trying to find that one.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000796XXM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

I found a sweeeeet deal on some vintage Tuscan milk.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

Just got your PM BK, I never knew there was such an amazingly awesome sub culture on amazon. Makes me feel one with the world again...


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I found a sweeeeet deal on some vintage Tuscan milk.



Need any unicorn meat?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRYE2C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks, but I got amped on Tuscan milk, and took a 'Corn down with my bare arm pits, after I cleaved dimensions with my nesting knives. I've got a unicorn leg in cure as we speak.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> Need any unicorn meat?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004CRYE2C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
That's a can of spam with a bogus lable,an expensive can at that.:hungry3: this tread is getting out of hand but deff. entertaining fr. the start


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 11, 2013)

I heart this thread. Got me giggling this morning over cereal and now again over beers.


:thankyou333:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 12, 2013)

um ya on the what others looked at I got

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007WXLA98/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
or even 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1481852795/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

and those are the ones I feel safe in posting.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002ATI4VG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## daveb (Jul 12, 2013)

Thread is hilarious. Hope Ming introduces new "knives" frequently.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 12, 2013)

Thr reviews are priceless


----------



## Petals20 (Apr 9, 2014)

These knives did not perform like the demo's Ming & HSN staff did on air. I bought a pair last year and rarely use them cause they're really dull. The demos Ming & HSN staff doing I'm pretty sure are set up with the knives professionally sharpened, there is no possible way it will it do what they're doing on air right now. :no:

But Ming is back again this year and because it's such a screaming deal this time you get 3 knives vs 2 for same price $19. And it's not so bad if you know how to sharpen these things. It is quite a novelty and it is rather unique with the holes to prevent sticking but that feature is useless if the knives are not in the least sharp. 

But I thought you know... the price is really a screaming deal I'm going to buy several sets for Xmas presents & tell them they have to get them sharpened which is not too bad at your butcher or farmer's market. HSN is also offering his other items such as the bamboo cutting board with magnets to hold your knives, again I have to give the man some credit for coming up with cool neat features towards every day items we use constantly. :cheffry:


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 9, 2014)

Omg this thread is hilarious!! :rofl2:


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 9, 2014)

Petals20 said:


> These knives did not perform like the demo's Ming & HSN staff did on air. I bought a pair last year and rarely use them cause they're really dull. The demos Ming & HSN staff doing I'm pretty sure are set up with the knives professionally sharpened, there is no possible way it will it do what they're doing on air right now. :no:
> 
> But Ming is back again this year and because it's such a screaming deal this time you get 3 knives vs 2 for same price $19. And it's not so bad if you know how to sharpen these things. It is quite a novelty and it is rather unique with the holes to prevent sticking but that feature is useless if the knives are not in the least sharp.
> 
> But I thought you know... the price is really a screaming deal I'm going to buy several sets for Xmas presents & tell them they have to get them sharpened which is not too bad at your butcher or farmer's market. HSN is also offering his other items such as the bamboo cutting board with magnets to hold your knives, again I have to give the man some credit for coming up with cool neat features towards every day items we use constantly. :cheffry:




No. Just don't do any of that. These are terrible and your friends and family will hate you for cursing them with these "knives". Tell ya what, why don't we find you a suitable knife for your needs? You will see the difference immediately and your life will be forever changed for the better.


----------



## Namaxy (Apr 9, 2014)

Sad thing is I've hung out with Ming a few times and he's a good guy. Our kids played together. No easy way to look someone in the eye when you know, and they know, they shilled for the $$. I guess everyone has their own personal barometer.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 9, 2014)

The only chefs/cooks I've seen actually use the knives they put their names on or endorse is Ray Ray. I know Ming didn't use that knife in TCM unless it was on an episode I missed.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 9, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> The only chefs/cooks I've seen actually use the knives they put their names on or endorse is Ray Ray. I know Ming didn't use that knife in TCM unless it was on an episode I missed.



While completely off point... Heston Blumenthal also use the Tojiro knives he endorses. At least I have seen him using them in some of his shows. No idea what he uses in the kitchen when cameras aren't around though.

And why crucify the guy for making a bit of extra dollar. The people who buy these are always going to buy crummy infomercial stuff, and at $20, no real harm, you get 3 months use for them and they really have done their job.

And it takes a special person to get interested in proper good knives, so leave those that just want something that cuts, sort of alone. I have only just started (have 2 guytos) and I constantly get heckled by my wife for "wasting money on knives" or "you already have so many knives" when looking at more.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 9, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> While completely off point... Heston Blumenthal also use the Tojiro knives he endorses. At least I have seen him using them in some of his shows. No idea what he uses in the kitchen when cameras aren't around though.
> 
> And why crucify the guy for making a bit of extra dollar. The people who buy these are always going to buy crummy infomercial stuff, and at $20, no real harm, you get 3 months use for them and they really have done their job.
> 
> And it takes a special person to get interested in proper good knives, so leave those that just want something that cuts, sort of alone. I have only just started (have 2 guytos) and I constantly get heckled by my wife for "wasting money on knives" or "you already have so many knives" when looking at more.




I believe in leading by example. If you're gonna endorse a product or put your name on it then shouldn't you use it? Or is it only good enough for the common folk? 

My husband has expensive hobbies so he doesn't fuss at me for my knives. Honestly, I think he's just glad I'm not buying any more purses at the moment lol. Can't afford both habits 


Oh and welcome to KKF!!


----------



## Lizzardborn (Apr 10, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> And why crucify the guy for making a bit of extra dollar. The people who buy these are always going to buy crummy infomercial stuff, and at $20, no real harm, you get 3 months use for them and they really have done their job.



I will bite ... Because such things hurt everyone just a tiny bit. A classic tragedy of the commons.

First an environmental point - a good entry level guyto that can be used for 20 years is much more environmentally friendly than cheapish crap that will be thrown away and fill some dump. And lets not talk about the knives the bladesmiths here make that probably could last a generation or two. You create pollution when you create stuff and to create cheap stuff is as polluting as expensive one since the BoM is very similar.

There is also obesity epidemic worldwide. Bringing people back into the kitchen is probably one of the lowest hanging fruits out there to fight it - just removing the added sugar and salt from the processed food from the diet could have enormous benefits over the course of an year or two. Making prep work hard or unpleasant will not help that goal. And diabetes is expensive disease - so in a way it goes out of the social systems.

And so on and so on ... selling substandard, unusable stuff hurts the whole economic ecosystem.


----------



## panda (Apr 10, 2014)

if given a choice of 'selling out' with a nice compensation, i'm pretty sure all of you hating on this guy or any other endorser would NOT turn down such an offer. it's the public's own fault if they buy into crappy products just because of marketing. don't hate the players, hate the system.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 10, 2014)

Lizzardborn said:


> I will bite ... Because such things hurt everyone just a tiny bit. A classic tragedy of the commons.
> 
> First an environmental point - a good entry level guyto that can be used for 20 years is much more environmentally friendly than cheapish crap that will be thrown away and fill some dump. And lets not talk about the knives the bladesmiths here make that probably could last a generation or two. You create pollution when you create stuff and to create cheap stuff is as polluting as expensive one since the BoM is very similar.
> 
> ...



Definitely bit more than I thought possible, and interesting points. You are drawing some long bows there, but valid ones. Never even bothered to consider about the sustainability aspect of purchasing top quality stuff, but it is quite valid.

As for the economic point, I reckon I could find 6 economists that would argue that continually buying cheap stuff is better for the economy where as I could find half a dozen economists that agree with your assertion.

But they are valid points, though I do say the strongest argument should be that if you endorse a product you should stand by and use it for the applications you say you should.


----------



## erikz (Apr 10, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> While completely off point... Heston Blumenthal also use the Tojiro knives he endorses. At least I have seen him using them in some of his shows. No idea what he uses in the kitchen when cameras aren't around though.


Well, this is true, but Tojiro is about a gazillion times better quality and durable compared to the Ming Tsai crap.

How could MT endorse this kind of quality and pretend its good and durable stuff, whilst it is not? MT is endorsing a lie whilst HB is endorsing stuff which at least has some pro's to it.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 10, 2014)

erikz said:


> Well, this is true, but Tojiro is about a gazillion times better quality and durable compared to the Ming Tsai crap.
> 
> How could MT endorse this kind of quality and pretend its good and durable stuff, whilst it is not? MT is endorsing a lie whilst HB is endorsing stuff which at least has some pro's to it.



Yeah, the biggest thing I take fact with is that he essentially isn't being truthful, as you can see the different techniques he uses, like when cutting the potato, straight push cut with the chef's knife, while he starts with a slice when using his "knife".

Oh well.


----------



## erikz (Apr 10, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> Yeah, the biggest thing I take fact with is that he essentially isn't being truthful, as you can see the different techniques he uses, like when cutting the potato, straight push cut with the chef's knife, while he starts with a slice when using his "knife".
> 
> Oh well.


+1, totally agree.

Ming Tsai is a sell out, whilst Heston is endorsing. Two different things


----------



## Ruso (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh My God! Now everybody who participate in an infomercial/commercial is a sell out. Come on people get real :-(


----------



## rami_m (Apr 11, 2014)

Ruso said:


> Oh My God! Now everybody who participate in an infomercial/commercial is a sell out. Come on people get real :-(



I think there is a difference between endorsing a product you would never use because of poor quality. And endorsing something that he would use if not on a regular basis then sometimes. Endorsing something means that you put your name and reputation to it ie. I thinks this is great. This is different to acting in a commercial.


----------

